# Rantal Law affected for Property Management Companies



## plusguests (Dec 12, 2017)

How has the new rental law affected the core business of property management companies in Andalusia, Spain?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

plusguests said:


> How has the new rental law affected the core business of property management companies in Andalusia, Spain?


What new rental law? Nothing's changed for at least a couple of years.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola 

The law changed for last season as I recollect (2016 summer season). A lot of properties in this area have been taken off the market because of the onerous conditions that were thought to have been made. 

Now the second season under the new laws has been completed, the situation has become clearer although there are still some things which may change. 

The main problem here is with properties "out in the campo" that use a well for water. A deposito and a purification system is needed. 

I also have been told that the main internet sites have signed up to agree to reject properties without a licence number - but I have no proof of this. 

In this area there is a shortage of long term rentals which come under different legislation to the short term summer rentals. 

Davexf


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

davexf said:


> Hola
> 
> The law changed for last season as I recollect (2016 summer season). A lot of properties in this area have been taken off the market because of the onerous conditions that were thought to have been made.
> 
> ...



Thanks. I had forgotten that some areas have only just introduced that legislation - it should have been implemented years ago.

Long-term lets don't require a licence (unless where you live is different of course).


It depends what you mean by "main internet sites" as many (major ones including the largest) still don't require a number.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> Thanks. I had forgotten that some areas have only just introduced that legislation - it should have been implemented years ago.
> 
> Long-term lets don't require a licence (unless where you live is different of course).
> 
> ...


Hola 

Yes I agree that a standard is needed; it was forced through by hotels as I understand it – they think they are losing trade to villas etc. 

The new regulations apply for lets of two months or less but I understood there was already legislation in place for longer lets – it was changed to stop the 11 month rental get around so that you have a more secure tenancy. 

The Junta de Andalucía are the originators of the information about rental sites – I was told it will apply for next year – but have no proof 

Davexf


----------

